# Lenski on CD



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 26, 2008)

This link may be of some interest.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 26, 2008)

Good, solid, classic, believing Lutheran exposition.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 27, 2008)

Have long had a prepub for it. Lenski is open to bashing Calvin at times but is very good with the Greek and insightful.



Dieter Schneider said:


> This link may be of some interest.


----------

